# Unser Teich ( Spucknapf)



## JoeBaxter (6. Mai 2010)

Hallo wollte uns mal vorstellen ( Jörg & Bianka ) haben einen kleinen Teich und sind gerade dabei ihn auf Fordermann zubringen. Haben einen alten Bachlauf in betrieb genommen um etwas bewegung rein zu bekommen .( leider eine zu schwache Pumpe ) Habe mir aber schon eine grössere Pumpe gekauft. Anbei habe ich noch schnell ein paar Bilder gemacht.


 gruss Jörg


----------



## crazy.o1 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich ( Spucknapf)*

Gefällt mir der kleine Teich ... aber zuviel Zwerge  he,he !
Lg Jörg


----------



## Echinopsis (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich ( Spucknapf)*

Jeder wie ers mag Jörg (crazy.o1) 

 Jörg,

:willkommen im Forum. Schön dass du unser Forum gefunden hast


----------



## JoeBaxter (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich ( Spucknapf)*

Hallo die Zwerge,Putten und Tiere sind von meinem Vater .
Von ihm haben wir auch den Teich übernommen (sehr grün gewesen )


----------



## crazy.o1 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich ( Spucknapf)*

Sollte nicht böse gemeint sein .... ,
natürlich hat jeder seinen eigenen Geschmack und ich begrüße dich natürlich auch auf´s herzlichste im Forum , bin jaselber erst ein paar tage hier ...
lg jörg


----------



## Wuzzel (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich ( Spucknapf)*

Wenn man die Zwerge erst mal am Teich hat, dann werden das schnell mehr. 
Wie jeder weiß vermehren die sich ja mit den Zipfelmützen.
Auch wenn von manchen Leuten behauptet wird, das die Zwerge gut gegen Algen sind, so ist dies 
nicht wissenschaftlich zu belegen. 
Was wäre unser Leben ohne ein bisschen Kitsch... ich finds  
Andere Leute machen sich Buddhas aus dem seltenen Stein des Polyresingebirges an den Teich, oder 
japanische Latüchten usw... is auch ne Art von Kitsch. Das eine ist Asia Kitsch, und hier ist richtig guter deutscher Kitsch. Und zu der Teichanlage passt das sehr gut ! 

Das meine ich übrigens ernst und nicht ironisch ! 

Liebe Grüße 
Wuzzel 
... der auch hier und da nen Zwerg im Garten hat


----------



## Majaberlin (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich ( Spucknapf)*

Sieht doch voll niedlich aus! 

Auch bei mir hat jahrelang ein großer Gartenzwerg im Garten gewohnt - er ist mit uns aus dem Schrebergarten in das eigene Haus übergesiedelt, und da es auch ein Geschenk von meinem inzwischen verstorbenen Vater war, lebte er hier solange, bis er von selbst auseinanderfiel!


----------



## JoeBaxter (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich ( Spucknapf)*

Hallo habe jetzt am Teich ein Provisorischen Planzenfilter gebaut. Es musste alles jetzt schnell gehen weilder Teich immer grüner wurde und man garnichts mehr erkennen konnte. 
Hier sind noch zwei Bilder vom Pflanzenfilter.


gruss Jörg


----------



## JoeBaxter (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich ( Spucknapf)*

Sorry habe die Bilder im vorrigen Beitrag vergessen


----------



## Hexe_Mol (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich ( Spucknapf)*

hallo joe 

die idee, mit den "pflanzenfilteretagen" aus mörtelkübeln ist ja klasse! 

allerdings würde ich mir wohl überlegen, ob ich die nicht ganz so hübschen ränder der mörtelwannen mit ufermatte oder evtl steinvlies (wobei in deinem fall wohl die grüne ufermatte besser passen würde) oder ähnlichem beklebe. 
wenn dann die pflanzen noch etwas gewachsen sind, sieht das sicher supertoll aus!  

wobei man an der vorderkante, quasi dem "wasserfallrand" mal überlegen müsste, ob ufermatte da auch möglich wäre, oder ob sich da evtl ne andere lösung anbieten würde?


----------



## JoeBaxter (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich ( Spucknapf)*

Hallo Anja
Das mit der Ufermatte ist eine tolle Idee ( Steinfließ / Steinmatte gefällt uns nicht ) bin für jede Anregung dankbar. Ist ja auch noch Provisorisch daher erstmal danke.

  lg Jörg


----------



## Zottel (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich ( Spucknapf)*

:willkommen
Der kleine Teich gefällt mir gut, aber die Zwerge sind auch nicht so meins.


----------



## JoeBaxter (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich ( Spucknapf)*

Hallo Zottel die Zwerge darf ich nicht weg nehmen sonst ist mein alter Herr beleidigt . Habe es schon ein paarmal versucht , aber er wird dann immer mürrisch . Es sind ja auch schon welche ( Leider ) Kaputt gegangen 

gruss Jörg


----------



## Zuckerschniss (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich ( Spucknapf)*

Hallo Jörg,

erstmal Dir ein Herzlich Willkommen. Also, ich finde die Idee mit den Pflanzkästen einfach Super. Und gerade diese Überlaufkante hat was. Meine Idee wären ein paar Wasserbausteine um die Kästen drapieren, dann sieht man den Kunststoff nicht mehr. 

Und die Gartenzwerge.... lass die mal ruhig da, wo sie sind... alles Geschmackssache.

Und WUZZEL: Mit den Zipfelmützen.... jaja..... sowas solltest Du nicht erzählen, wenn ich heißen Kaffee trinke.... gröööööööööööööööhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhlllllll !!!!! 

Gruss aus dem Urlaub (Dänemark: strahlend blauer Himmel, Sonne pur, Sonnenbrand)...

Ellen


----------



## JoeBaxter (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich ( Spucknapf)*

Hallo Ellen 
Entschuldige das Ich erst jetzt antworte. Menst du das mit den Steinen von aussen oder von innen, (verkleiden) bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher .


----------



## Zuckerschniss (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich ( Spucknapf)*

Hallo Jörg,
auch von mir sorry, dass ich jetzt erst antworte. War in Urlaub. Ich meinte rechts und links von den Kästen. Dem Wasser würd ich nichts in den Weg stellen.


----------



## zAiMoN (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich ( Spucknapf)*

Hallo,
finde so klein ist der Teich ja nicht wenigstens mit Folie so wie es aussieht..
also Spucknapf passt eher zu einem fertigteich!


----------



## Buffo Buffo (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich ( Spucknapf)*

Hallo Jörg,
also Spucknapf, nö so sieht das nicht aus! 
Wie funktioniert denn dein Pflanzenfilter, d.h. ist das Wasser klarer?
Und was hast denn jetzt gemacht, Steine an den Rand des Filters oder Ufermatte? Oder hast es gelassen wie`s war?
Oder ganz anders?


----------



## JoeBaxter (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich ( Spucknapf)*

Hallo 
Das Wasser ist ein wenig klarer geworden . Konnte voher so 4cm tief schauen jetzt sind es etwa 15 cm. Muss wohl noch etwas geduld haben. Verleidet habe ich es bis jetzt noch nicht , werde wohl Ufermatte nehmen.


----------



## JoeBaxter (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich ( Spucknapf)*

Das Wasser ist nach Vier Wochen fast Klar mit dem Pflanzenfilter. Und Ich bin auch ein wenig stolz darauf . Mein Nachbar meinte das bringt es ja auch nicht


----------



## Majaberlin (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich ( Spucknapf)*

Das freut mich!

Aber wie wäre es mit Bildern für uns?


----------



## Zuckerschniss (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich ( Spucknapf)*

JA !!! Bilder, Bilder, Bilder....


----------



## horstzittlau (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich ( Spucknapf)*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Wenn man die Zwerge erst mal am Teich hat, dann werden das schnell mehr.
> Wie jeder weiß vermehren die sich ja mit den Zipfelmützen.
> Auch wenn von manchen Leuten behauptet wird, das die Zwerge gut gegen Algen sind, so ist dies
> nicht wissenschaftlich zu belegen.
> ...



Bis etwa 1990 habe ich das Leben nur ironisch oder mit viel Alkohol ertragen. Habe heute unseren grossen Teich inspiziert. Den haben meine Eltern 1956 von den Kommunisten gekauft. Laut neuem Brandenburger Fischerei Gesetz, werden wir jetzt in die Pflicht genommen. Eine Koppelanlage, etwa 4 ha klein wovon uns 0,4202 ha gehören. Wenn es die Gesundheit zulässt, mal sehn, was man da machen kann! (mehr als 4Mio. Liter Wasser). Mein Graben im Garten, schmalste Stelle ca. 1,20 m, die Breiteste 7 m, grösste Tiefe 1,10m, mit einer Länge von etwa 20 m und mit einem Gefälle von ca. 1,50 m und fast 60 m Ufer.  Man braucht nur hochpumpen, runter läuft es allein. Jeden Tag verschwinden ca. 1000l Wasser. Solange der 4m Brunnen Wasser hat, ist das kein Problem. das Wasser ist sehr nährstoffreich. (Stalldung in der Nähe). Ich wollte aus Sachsen mir 200 kg Zeobakterlith kommen lassen, wahrscheinlich zu wenig. Ne Tonne hätte ich bestimmt schon gehabt. Na mal sehn, horstzittlau


----------



## Buffo Buffo (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich ( Spucknapf)*

Hallo Jörg


> Das Wasser ist nach Vier Wochen fast Klar mit dem Pflanzenfilter. Und Ich bin auch ein wenig stolz darauf.





> Mein Nachbar meinte das bringt es ja auch nicht


hallo Nachbar


----------



## JoeBaxter (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich ( Spucknapf)*

Sorry das ich  noch keine Bilder reingesetzt habe , war auf Montage werde es morgen in angriff nehmen


----------



## Digicat (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich ( Spucknapf)*

Servus Jörg

Nur keinen Streß ... denke du hast zu Hause genug Aufholbedarf 

Kommt Zeit, kommt Rat 

Wie sollte es bei uns Teichler mit der größten Tugend sein ... Geduld, Geduld ...


----------



## JoeBaxter (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich ( Spucknapf)*

So habe auf die schnelle ein paar Bilder gemacht. Und hier sind sie


----------



## Zuckerschniss (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich ( Spucknapf)*

Hallo Jörg,

das sieht super aus. Wasser klar, reichlich Pflanzen und alles sehr natürlich wirkend. Die Sache mit dem Pflanzenfilter hat anscheinend funktioniert. Da muss der Nachbar wohl seine Meinung revidieren :__ nase


----------



## JoeBaxter (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich ( Spucknapf)*

Hallo Ellen 
Der Nachbar konnte es nicht recht glauben das das Wasser so klar geworden ist. Zuerst hat er gesagt Ich hätte das komplette Wasser gewechselt , was aber nicht der Fall war und das wurde ihm sogar bestätigt 1


----------



## Zuckerschniss (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich ( Spucknapf)*

Hallo Jörg,

na, dann wünsch ich Dir viel Spaß mit Deinem klaren Teich und mit dem Nachbarn, der hinter seiner Gardine immer noch rätselt, wie das Wasser so klar geworden ist....

Ach ja, wenn Du die Bilder drehst, bevor Du sie einstellst, dann brauchen wir den Kopf nicht so zu drehen.....  .... ups, das war gemein. Schönen Sonntag noch,.


----------



## JoeBaxter (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich ( Spucknapf)*

Liebe Ellen ,
So hat man aber noch etwas Gymnastik bei Bider schauen. Aber Sorry das ist Mir auch erst aufgefallen als es zu spät war .


----------



## Maik (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich ( Spucknapf)*

hallo!
Ich Lese hier aufmerksam mit!
Ich habe nähmlich vor bei mir einen Pflanzenteich dazwischen zusetzen !
Bringt das denn wirklich soviel !
Wie hier beschrieben das wäre ja super !

Gruß maik


----------



## JoeBaxter (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich ( Spucknapf)*

Hallo Maik 
Ich habe wie man auf vorigen Bildern sehen kann eine Trasse mit Maurerkübeln gebaut. Und nach 6 Wochen hatten wir den tollen erfolg. Vorher war der teich grün und jetzt ist er Klar. Das sind meine erfahrung .


----------



## Maik (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich ( Spucknapf)*

Na das glaube ich dir ja !

Ich hoffe das ich denn auch soviel Erfolg haben werde !

Bin echt gespannt !


----------



## Maik (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich ( Spucknapf)*

Hallo1
Hätte da noch ne frage !
Muß mann was besonderes beachten bei einem Pflanzenfilter ?(Substrat oder so ) damit es auch richtig klappt !
Wie hast du es gemacht ?
Ich habe mir das so vorgestellt:
Ich habe noch diese Tonkugeln über von der Pflanzeninsel die würde ich unten reinlegen und da drüber halt einfach Kies und dann die Pflanzen !

Gruß Maik


----------



## JoeBaxter (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich ( Spucknapf)*

Hallo Maik
Ich habe kein Substrat oder Dünger dazugetan . Schlauch unten rein Steine und Kiesel darin die Pflanzen reingesetzt und das wars. und wenn man die Bilder vergleicht sieht man den erfolg, glaube ich .


----------



## Maik (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich ( Spucknapf)*

Hallo!
Na klar sehe ich deinen Erfolg echt super ! 

Habe da nochmal ne allgemeine Frage zum Pflanzenfilter !

Ich habe da so einen Fertigteich in aussicht den ich als Pflanzenfilter herrichten möchte !
Allerdings ist der 2,50 Lang !
Muß der Auslauf umbedingt am anderen ende vom Pflanzenfilter sitzen als der einlauf ?

Oder kann der auch z.b. auch ein paar cm weiter vorne sitzen ! 
frage ob die anständige Funktion dann noch gegeben ist !

Natürlich habe ich mich schlau gemacht wie so ein Pflanzenfilter augebaut werden sollte und da ist es halt immer so beschrieben das der auslauf entgengesetzt Oben liegt als der Einlauf !

Nur da wo denn der Pflanzenfilter endet fängt leider der etwas schmalere übergang an zur Teicherweiterung seihe Avatar , und genau da sitzt auch eine meiner Pflanzeninseln !

Ich habe eigntlich keine Lust alles umzubauen denn dann auch den Filter umzusetzten oder oder ewig lange Schläuche zu legen !!
Naja wenn es wirklich hart auf hart kommt kann ich ja immernoch die Pflanzen insel woanders hinsetzten !


----------



## Wuzzel (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich ( Spucknapf)*

Hallo Maik, 
die Frage passt eigentlich nicht hier in den Thread, vielleicht trennts ein Mod ja ab und gönnt dem ein eigenes Thema !? 

Ein Pflanzenfilter sollte möglichst langsam und gleichmässig durchströmt werden, das funktioniert eigentlich nur dann, wenn Einlauf und Auslauf gegenüberliegen. Es sei denn, Du kannst eine Trennwand ziehen und lässt das Wasser im Pflanzenfilter sozusagen einmal in die Runde laufen. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Maik (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich ( Spucknapf)*

Hallo! Wuzzel !

Trotzdem danke für die schnelle Antwort !
Na denn werde ich so auch machen das der Auslauf am anderen ende liegt !

Danke dir !!:beten


----------



## JoeBaxter (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unser Teich ( Spucknapf)*

Hallo ihr beiden 
 Der Wuzzel hat das schon beantwortet. Da kann ich nichts mehr hinzufügen


----------

